
Leonard Nimoy, Spock of ‘Star Trek,’ Dies at 83 - coloneltcb
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/27/arts/television/leonard-nimoy-spock-of-star-trek-dies-at-83.html?smid=tw-bna
======
stox
"We are assembled here today to pay final respects to our honored dead. And
yet it should be noted, in the midst of our sorrow, this death takes place in
the shadow of new life, the sunrise of a new world; a world that our beloved
comrade gave his life to protect and nourish. He did not feel this sacrifice a
vain or empty one, and we will not debate his profound wisdom at these
proceedings. Of my friend, I can only say this: Of all the souls I have
encountered in my travels, his was the most... human."

-Captain James T. Kirk

~~~
aaronem
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtQUePN5y40](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtQUePN5y40)

------
dankohn1
I was fortunate enough 15 years ago to sit next to Leonard Nimoy on a 2 hour
flight from Seattle to SFO. Giving no indication that I recognized him, I
began a conversation. We chatted for about an hour about current theater on
the West End in London, where I had been living and where he traveled every
Christmas with his wife to see the shows.

As we were standing in the aisle at the end of the flight, I raised my hand in
the Vulcan salute and said "Live long and prosper". No, actually I didn't, but
I thought about doing so! In fact, I never told him that I recognized him, and
I suspect he was happy to have a regular conversation as if he hadn't played
one of the most important fictional characters in many people's lives.

But he did, and his portrayal of Spock was profoundly impactful to me, and I
am now introducing the character to my young sons as well.

~~~
mokus
> But he did, and his portrayal of Spock was profoundly impactful to me, and I
> am now introducing the character to my young sons as well.

I don't know why, but it deeply saddens me to know that my children will only
ever know him as a historical figure. I'm young enough that I've never known a
world without Spock, and while I know Spock hasn't gone anywhere it's
surprisingly hard to adjust to the idea of a world without Nimoy. He's always
seemed, to me, such an amazing combination of larger-than-life and down-to-
earth.

------
Springtime
His last tweet was touching:

    
    
       A life is like a garden. Perfect moments can be had,
       but not preserved, except in memory. LLAP
    

[https://twitter.com/TheRealNimoy/status/569762773204217857](https://twitter.com/TheRealNimoy/status/569762773204217857)

~~~
ayanna
I found this one more powerful.

    
    
      Don't smoke. I did. Wish I never had. LLAP
    

[https://twitter.com/TheRealNimoy/status/554102742084370432](https://twitter.com/TheRealNimoy/status/554102742084370432)

~~~
wtbob
Meh, he lived to be 83, which is really quite old. How much pleasure did he
derive from smoking?

~~~
to3m
Well, certainly, you could live to a ripe old age despite your smoking habit,
just like my maternal grandfather (gave up aged 70 - in his pomp, smoked 80
per day). Or my paternal grandmother (gave up around 70). But then again, her
husband, my dad's father, also a smoker, died in his late sixties. And I've
never heard of anybody who was a former long-term smoker - and that includes
my grandparents, who weren't always in the best of health! - that didn't
suffer from related complications in later life.

15 years later, I'm still not yet old enough for my chickens to have come home
to roost, nor those of my school friends. But looking at my parents, and their
parents too, it's very obvious that those who never smoked are in much better
shape.

Moral of the story? That's easy - don't smoke. Like... duh.

But - if you really insist, at least smoke only the doobie doo, and without
any tobacco mixer. Because at least that gets you high. And then, when you're
old, and your lungs are fucked anyway, you can at least say that when you were
young... nobody knew for sure.

~~~
DonHopkins
It's easy to spot a smoker, because it also has a terrible effect on the skin
-- even before it strikes you down dead of cancer, heart and lung disease, and
chronic halitosis.

It's so nice to see that all the money and propaganda that was going into
covering scientifically proven facts like that up is now going into global
warming denial instead. We've come a long was, baby!

[http://dermnetnz.org/reactions/smoking.html](http://dermnetnz.org/reactions/smoking.html)

Beyond its known links to cancer, lung and heart disease, smoking is now
thought to be associated with premature skin ageing and delayed wound healing,
as well as a number of skin disorders, particularly psoriasis, hidradenitis
suppurativa and cutaneous lupus erythematosus.

Smoking can accelerate the skin ageing process in the skin. Ageing of the skin
means that it droops, develops wrinkles and lines and can become dry and
coarse with uneven skin colouring and broken blood vessels (telangiectasia).
Smokers can appear gaunt and develop an orange or grey complexion.

Since the 1970's studies have shown that smoking results in more premature
facial wrinkling than sun exposure. Lines around the eyes called “crow's feet”
can develop at an earlier age. Multiple vertical lines around the mouth also
occur and are called “smoker's lines”. These effects continue into old age. By
the age of 70 years, smoking 30 cigarettes a day could lead to the equivalent
of an extra 14 years of skin ageing.

[http://www.webmd.com/smoking-cessation/ss/slideshow-ways-
smo...](http://www.webmd.com/smoking-cessation/ss/slideshow-ways-smoking-
affects-looks)

Maybe there is no fountain of youth, but there is a surefire way to make
yourself look older. Smoking changes the skin, teeth, and hair in ways that
can add years to your looks. It also affects everything from your fertility to
the strength of your heart, lungs, and bones. Take a look at these side-by-
side photos. Can you pick out the smoker? Check your pick and get a closer
look on the next slide.

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19675554](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19675554)

Molecular basis of tobacco smoke-induced premature skin aging.

Although it is now widely recognized that tobacco smoke has negative effects
on the skin, the molecular mechanisms underlying its skin-aging effects remain
uncertain.

------
staunch
My father had a VHS collection of Star Trek that he had recorded off TV. I
watched them over and over non-stop for years, every episode dozens of times.
I still watch some Star Trek series nearly every day. As an incredibly
introverted and nerdy kid, Spock gave me hope for the world and solace that
things could be better.

One lucky day, when I was a teenager, Leonard Nimoy came over to my house. A
mutual friend thought he would like to meet my father, a local artist, to have
lunch and chat. I watched quietly as they talked and looked at art for hours.

Spending the day around him, and the few minutes I spent alone with him just
chatting about nothing, was one of the highlights of my childhood.

I kept calm, but he knew I wasn't joking around when I asked him to sign the
fine pencil drawing of myself as Kirk standing next to him as Spock, which I
had received as a gift years prior.

I'm happy for him that he got 83 years and used them incredibly well. Choked
up though.

------
sswaner
Black Bar please, it would be a great show of respect to the calm, stoic
logician that many of the people who read HN can either respect and/or would
cite as an inspiration for our chosen career paths.

~~~
Igglyboo
What do you mean by black bar? Never heard that phrase.

~~~
NickPollard
At many previous times, on days when important, influential or otherwise
respected persons have died, the site turns the header bar (normally orange)
black, as a mark of respect.

~~~
DanBC
Many? About three times, I think.

~~~
raheemm
I remember the black bar for Dennis Richie and Steve Jobs only. It would be
fitting for Leonard Nemoy too.

~~~
wtbob
I dunno, I think Richie was appropriate, and _maybe_ Jobs, simply because,
like him or not he was a great notable. But an actor? That just doesn't seem
right. The black bar should recognise significance in computing, I think.

No offense to Nimoy of course; the guy was an iconic actor and personality.
But, as Spock would note, his passing is irrelevant to computing.

~~~
danellis
Why does that matter? Many of the posts here are irrelevant to computing. It's
not like that's the exclusive topic of this site.

------
FrankenPC
My father of 77 years passed away last Sunday. My sister and I often called
him Spock because he was a physicist and he looked like Spock. RIP my dad. RIP
Leonard Nimoy. They both were the best Spocks.

~~~
jackreichert
I am so sorry for your loss.

------
ArkyBeagle
My personal favorite Nimoy moment:

"Hello. I'm Leonard Nimoy. The following tale of alien encounters is true. And
by true, I mean false. It's all lies. But they're entertaining lies. And in
the end, isn't that the real truth? The answer is: No." \- "The Springfield
Files", S8E10 , Simpsons.

~~~
mhartl
I loved that one, too. Here's the clip on YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6lTSPXDOAI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6lTSPXDOAI)

~~~
colechristensen
Let's not forget this gem:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGF5ROpjRAU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGF5ROpjRAU)

Watching it for the first time made me immeasurably happy

------
dan-silver
RIP Spock.

Here's a fun video of him in a commercial with the "new" spock. Always love to
stay positive when someone passes.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UengULt6t7Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UengULt6t7Q)

~~~
DEinspanjer
If this was Reddit, you would have all my gold. I remember this video and it
was as awesome as I remember. Thanks for the link.

~~~
jordz
Agreed.

------
todayiamme
He was and always will be a vestige of my childhood.

Star Trek was one of the reasons why I became passionate about science and
tech. Its humanism deeply shaped the beliefs I eventually formed. The notion
of kindness and fairness intermingled with the belief that through technology
we could achieve a better world for all. But that took a while to percolate.
His depiction of Spock was what kept me watching in the first place.

~~~
TeMPOraL
> _Its humanism deeply shaped the beliefs I eventually formed. The notion of
> kindness and fairness intermingled with the belief that through technology
> we could achieve a better world for all._

Same for me. Star Trek is the very reason for me being who I am, a
technologist believing in the better angels of our nature. And in the days
when future looks dark, or when I feel lost, I sometimes rewatch a few
episodes to regain both my hope and remind myself of the values I cherish.

Farewell, Spock.

~~~
crag
Same here. I remember, my grandfather and I building my first computer, a
Heathkit (I'm going back to the 70's). Because Spock inspired be to, want to
be Spock.

He (and Scottie) had a huge influence on me. And to this day, I still watch ST
when I'm feeling blue.

Farewell, Mr. Spock. And thank you.

------
fixermark
Among the many influences that put me where I am today, the lesson a much
younger me, sitting by his father's side, took from Star Trek was that
properly-applied logic could solve anything; that the Universe in its vast,
seeming randomness, was at its core quite comprehensible. It's not a complete
philosophy of life, but it's also not a bad place to start.

Whether or not he did so on purpose, he taught a lot of lessons to a lot of
kids who now have their hands on the various controls of the spaceship we
share. Thank you Mr. Nimoy.

------
outworlder
Can we get a black bar?

~~~
kefka
I second this. Please, the black bar, pg?

~~~
TeMPOraL
I agree. Spock was a part of experience that formed many of us on the deepest
level and brought us to technology in the first place.

------
itg
"Of all the souls I have encountered in my journeys, his was the most human"

------
DanielBMarkham
I will miss his distinctive voice, acting, writing, photographic, and
directing skills.

In Star Trek, even though I didn't realize it at the time, I was first
introduced to the idea that you could break apart decision-making into three
pieces: the emotional (McCoy), the logical (Spock), and the noble (Kirk). This
idea, and the way these actors portrayed these concepts in a hokey, corny
"Wagon Train To The Stars" changed the way I looked at life. I owe them all,
along with the writers, a debt of gratitude.

For those looking for an off-the-beaten-path way to remember Nimoy (and Spock)
this weekend, I suggest watching "Mind Meld". It's just Nimoy and Shatner
sitting around shooting the breeze. It makes for a good way to remember both
the person and the role he played.

So long Nimoy, and Spock. You two didn't get along at times but it's been fun
as hell watching you work together.

------
acomjean
Great actor, great photographer, great human. He recently did a documentary
about growing up in Boston and how he got involved in acting. Selling
newspapers and Vacuums (Bait and switch he described it as). How he lost his
Boston accent. Really down to earth.

If you've been to the Boston Museum of Science IMAX theater, you hear forever
hear his voice say:

"who put the bump in the bump... shabump"

~~~
ajslater
Minor correction, that was the sound check for The Mugar Omni Theatre. On
which they did project many distorted IMAX movies because Omni never really
made it as a popular format.

------
macrael
I've been watching a bunch of the Star Trek movies lately, for the first time.
My favorite was IV: The Voyage Home, written and directed by Nimoy. It stands
out to me amongst epic Sci-fi movies as being dramatic and complex and wholly
without villains. The Spock-Kirk dynamic is my favorite part of Star Trek.

------
tacon
I was in high school when Star Trek was first on the air. In a typical geeky,
asocial, teenage way, I told my Mom I wanted to be like Spock. Thank goodness
I outgrew that phase.

Forty-five years later, he came to the Museum of Fine Arts, Houston, and I
attended a lecture on his extensive photographic work of nude, corpulent
women. It blew my mind to see the massive sweep of his artistic and
intellectual range. He was so much more than Spock, the character. The world
tries to pigeon hole us in something that catches the popular fancy, and
Leonard Nimoy very deliberately never let that keep him from his artistic
pursuits.

------
jonnynezbo
From the Leonard Nimoy Wikipedia page:

    
    
        On Twitter, he said: 'I quit smoking 30 yrs ago. Not soon 
        enough. I have COPD. Grandpa says, quit now!! LLAP (Live Long and Prosper)'

------
malloreon
He was... and always will be...our friend.

~~~
erickhill
I am, and always shall be, his fan.

------
DennisP
I saw him speak a couple times at DragonCon, and became a fan of Nimoy the
person even more than Nimoy the actor. He was a very compassionate and
intelligent human being.

------
remarkEon
I've been a Star Trek fan my entire life, since my dad first exposed me to TOS
when I was maybe 5 or 6. When I was growing up I was the kid who dressed as
Star Trek characters for middle school Halloween parties when everyone else
was seemingly obsessed with Star Wars. I never understood it. I attribute that
to one character: Spock. With his unshakable discipline and faith (ha!) in
logic as the method to explore our problems ("Fascinating!"), I identified
with him more than any other character - because he didn't fear the unknown.
As the series and universe progressed, and Data in TNG seemed to fill that
void I couldn't help but notice the subtle commentary. Spock, half human,
seemed to desperately try to repress his humanity - and therein show us why
being human is all the more important - Data, literally a machine, a pure
logic system, sought to become more human. There's a lesson in there
somewhere. Maybe it's just a commentary on the cultural zeitgeist of the times
of the two series, but for me it's simply to not fear the future or what's out
there, even if there are bumps along the way. Spock is a deep, and lasting
character that I'm sure will remain influential. House of Cards can wait,
tonight. Plotting a course for Regula 1.

------
ajays
I grew up in India, and TV was very new to where we lived. But they used to
put on Star Trek (TOS) on Saturday mornings, and I religiously watched the
show. I soon gravitated to Spock, and consciously modeled my thinking after
him: trying to be extremely rational, not showing emotion, etc. My friends
even started calling me Spock. :-)

He touched so many lives...

------
m3rc
Can we maybe find a Genesis planet real quick? I'm not ready for him to be
dead :(

------
frabcus
Just watched Fringe for the first time, which was the last thing Nimoy was in
before retiring. Some great scenes with him, lots of gravitas.

~~~
ceejayoz
He had a brief cameo in the most recent Star Trek as his last appearance, I
think.

~~~
easytiger
It was a bit more than a cameo

~~~
bentcorner
(spoiler alert)

The first one he had a fair bit of screen time. IIRC, in _Into Darkness_ , the
new crew contacted Nimoy to ask him about Khan and how to defeat him. I think
that was the only time he was on screen.

------
2600
One to beam up.

~~~
moron4hire
I don't know why, but that one got me. Maybe it's leftover grief from all the
friends and family I lost last year. I'm not one to engage in celebrity
worship. Indeed, I think it's a bit of a problem in our modern culture. But
Nimoy and the character of Spock were both very inspiring. That has to count
for something.

~~~
TeMPOraL
I'm also not for celebrity worship. But I know that Star Trek formed me as a
person, it's not just responsible for my interest in technology, it made me
the very person I am now, taught me to always solve things peacefully, made me
believe in the future of prosperity through science and good parts of human
nature. I feel grief now, and I know I will feel the same when Kirk, Picard
and other of my childhood role models shall depart.

Farewell Spock. It's for us who are left to work towards the bright future you
shown us.

~~~
moron4hire
TNG was the series that was on when I was a kid, so my attachments are much
more oriented there. But I understand it completely. My favorite parts were
always when Geordi and Data worked together to come up with a solution to a
seemingly impossible problem.

And as I grew up, I started seeing all of the parts of the show: the way good
leadership inspires the best in people, and how good leadership is about
creating a sense of unity rather than being a God-like character demanding
worship. How working together in diverse groups and hearing input from
everyone can find solutions no one person would have found on their own. How
saving the day doesn't have to be about violence, it can be about engineering,
or just being there for someone. That the search for truth and knowledge is
often the best motivation for anything.

It made me want to be the one who made the things and fixed the other things
and save the day because of it. I call it "Wanting to Be the Guy". The go-to
person. The one that can be counted on.

The entire run of Star Trek series' has a lot of flaws. I recently rewatched
the first season of TNG with my wife: boy howdy does it stink. But I think a
lot of that has more to do with the economics of serial television. The team
that put together Star Trek gave themselves a phenomenal undertaking. And I
think they covered a huge range of the human condition in an incredibly
tasteful, nuanced manner. That's extremely commendable.

~~~
TeMPOraL
I understand.

I personally haven't even watched the whole TOS. TNG was on when I was a kid
as well, and this is the best and I think most true to the spirit part of the
show.

But then the Kirk's crew were part of the show's legacy, so I grew connected
to them as well.

> _the way good leadership inspires the best in people, and how good
> leadership is about creating a sense of unity rather than being a God-like
> character demanding worship. How working together in diverse groups and
> hearing input from everyone can find solutions no one person would have
> found on their own. How saving the day doesn 't have to be about violence,
> it can be about engineering, or just being there for someone. That the
> search for truth and knowledge is often the best motivation for anything._

Couldn't have said it better myself. This show was the embodiment of benefits
of cooperation. It inspired me not only to love science and technology, but
first and foremost to be the best person I can. To love the truth, to love the
fellow men with whom I'm stuck together on the same piece of rock orbiting a
giant gas ball. To always seek peace and progress. To stay helpful, and stay
curious.

> _The entire run of Star Trek series ' has a lot of flaws. I recently
> rewatched the first season of TNG with my wife: boy howdy does it stink. But
> I think a lot of that has more to do with the economics of serial
> television. The team that put together Star Trek gave themselves a
> phenomenal undertaking. And I think they covered a huge range of the human
> condition in an incredibly tasteful, nuanced manner. That's extremely
> commendable._

True, it's hard to rewatch old series now, they just feel off - a lot of that
is due to its age. And yet I can still clearly see the message these shows
had. As someone once said, maybe TNG was the last sci-fi that was hopeful of
the future.

And while I know the newest Star Trek series, Enterprise, was somewhat
controvelsial among fans, I do believe it's intro is _the best_ summary, the
very embodiment of what is the spirit of Star Trek.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yijcWsLda8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yijcWsLda8)

~~~
moron4hire
Hehe, I loved Enterprise. And I thought the same thing about its intro music.
I think people just got caught up in their hero worship, again, and it
prevented them from wanting to like the show. Then the ratings machinery took
over and it really hurt the ending of the series.

I've similarly felt a lack of aspirationalism in modern sci-fi. That's one of
the aspects that I like about Interstellar. It almost feels like a pre-warp,
Star Trek universe Earth. It's gritty and bleak in a lot of places, but the
overall message is one of hope. People also complained about the plot, but I
thought it was pretty typical Christopher Nolan fair, so if you don't like
that flavor of ice cream, you probably shouldn't have ordered it in a sunday,
if you catch my metaphor.

------
thebouv
Just started watching Star Trek with my 12 y/o daughter. We started with TNG,
but she's well aware of who Spock is (and Leonard Nimoy). She's going to be
sad.

------
jgrahamc
I've not followed Nimoy's career post the end of Star Trek. If I wanted to
start now to understand it what highlights should I look for?

~~~
r00fus
I was amazed to recently have found out that he played the voice of Galvatron
in the original Transformers movie (which was amazingly not-sucky compared to
the series).

He has a long list of roles as a voice actor.

~~~
selimthegrim
I feel like he voiced an audiobook of LOTR or The Hobbit at some point?

~~~
selimthegrim
[http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2xbi7_leonard-nimoy-
sings-...](http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2xbi7_leonard-nimoy-sings-bilbo-
baggins_music)

------
hackbinary
I'm pretty dissapointed with the news coverage of Nimoys death. He died of
"chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD)." This is what the media
reported, but it means almost nothing to me, and probably to most people. It
turns out this condition is generally, but not always, caused by smoking, or
have been a smoker.

Not one of the stories I have seen so far gives even a brief description of
COPD.

We spend many billions on fighting terrorism, and on fighting 'crime', but
most of will die of cancer, lung, or heart deceases.

[http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/chronic-obstructive-
pulmonary-d...](http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/chronic-obstructive-pulmonary-
disease/Pages/Introduction.aspx)

~~~
colechristensen
I'm pretty happy that they talked about the man instead of turning his death
into an anti-smoking commercial.

------
Skilleen
Your legacy will live on through Civilization 4 quotes

~~~
viewer5
"Ozymandias" will always be in his voice in my mind. It's one of the few poems
I'm at all familiar with, and I like it a lot.

edit: Here's the poem, below, for anyone interested. And for anyone unfamiliar
with what my parent's comment means: In the game Civilization IV, researching
a technology is accompanied by a quote. Nimoy reads these quotes aloud, in
this game, and '"And on the pedestal these words appear: / 'My name is
Ozymandias, king of kings: / Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair!' /
Nothing beside remains."' is the chosen quote for the "Construction"
technology. You can probably find audio of it on the internet (which I
recommend), but I can't youtube at work.

    
    
      I met a traveller from an antique land
      Who said: "Two vast and trunkless legs of stone
      Stand in the desert. Near them, on the sand,
      Half sunk, a shattered visage lies, whose frown,
      And wrinkled lip, and sneer of cold command,
      Tell that its sculptor well those passions read
      Which yet survive, stamped on these lifeless things,
      The hand that mocked them and the heart that fed:
      And on the pedestal these words appear:
      'My name is Ozymandias, king of kings:
      Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair!'
      Nothing beside remains. Round the decay
      Of that colossal wreck, boundless and bare
      The lone and level sands stretch far away.

~~~
moyix
Here it is:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75oun5gvDAU#t=169](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75oun5gvDAU#t=169)

------
davidw
Surprisingly sad about this.

~~~
viewer5
Yeah, I'm sitting in my cube at work trying to choke back tears, and the best
I'm accomplishing is keeping them silent. This hit me a lot harder than I
expected it to.

------
at-fates-hands
Amazing man in so many other areas than just his Star Trek stuff.

The one thing I will always miss will be his voice, it was so distinctive. No
matter when you heard it, you knew right away it was him.

~~~
soylentcola
Yeah, I remember as a kid, the song "What's on Your Mind (Pure Energy)" by
Information Society was on the radio a lot. The second I heard that sample of
him saying "pure energy" I was like "Mom! Is that Spock?!"

~~~
at-fates-hands
Mt first recollection of his voice was on the "In Search Of" series when I was
a little boy.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnKCCrZHlbY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnKCCrZHlbY)

That theme song was always one of my favorites too.

------
NAFV_P
Anyone remember this? ...

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I,_Robot_(1995_The_Outer_Limits...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I,_Robot_\(1995_The_Outer_Limits\))

~~~
mdisraeli
Glad it wasn't just me!

------
Shivetya
Great picture with both Shatner and Nimoy from the old days,
[https://imgur.com/gallery/1JGQk78](https://imgur.com/gallery/1JGQk78)

------
wiremine
"Change is the essential process of all existence."

------
mohap
He lived long and prospered

------
narrator
Reddit /r/all shows the top 5 posts being spock is dead in 5 different
subreddits. There has truly been a disturbance in the geek force /ducks .

------
smhenderson
_It 's a far, far better thing I do than I have ever done before. A far better
resting place that I go to, than I have ever known._

RIP Leonard Nimoy, Long Live Spock...

------
JonnieCache
Here he is, reading _Desiderata:_

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilFzLb9D2fQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilFzLb9D2fQ)

------
facorreia
He made an emotionless character quite likable. May he rest in peace.

------
arjn
I havent watched an episode of Star Trek in ages but his passing makes me
profoundly sad.

Fond childhood memories of waiting for the weekend for the next episode of ST.
Then going to school on monday and pretending to be Mr. Spock, calling
everything "logical" or not , or "fascinating".

Live Long and Prosper Mr Spock.

------
amyjess
Man....

I heard he was hospitalized a day or two ago, but I just assumed he would make
it. He was always one of those people who just came off as... immortal, I
guess.

I mean, I know intellectually that everybody dies, but emotionally I didn't
even think it was a possibility that he wouldn't make it.

I'll miss him :(

------
pspeter3
I feel like this is appropriate
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhcR-w-56tA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhcR-w-56tA)

------
canvia
RIP

He made some solid music back in the day:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Tpe1HEMVSM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Tpe1HEMVSM)

------
ianamartin
Heh. Almost 1500 points, lots of requests for black bar, and nothing.

I knew there was a reason I don't care for HN that much.

------
bootload
_' Life and death are seldom logical. — Spock to McCoy, Stardate 2821.7'_

I used that quote for my domain name. LLAP.

------
leanthonyrn
When I was a kid I only knew of him as Mr Spock. Imagine my surprise when I
saw him as Emil Vautrain in the Mission: Impossible TV series. I could not
understand how he could be a vulcan science officer and a human secret agent,
at the same time. He will be missed.

------
cafard
If you are sufficiently old, you remember from "Mission: Impossible" also.

~~~
ArkyBeagle
Yes. He was the new Rollin Hand.

If you are not familiar with the series, it's worth exploring. It was deeply
flawed* show, but the basic premise is amazing and they executed on it
brilliantly.

*continuity problems, props that were laughable, a severe and unyielding formula, long stretches of no dialogue at all.

The Mentalist at its best got close to it. I can't think of anything else that
did.

------
bcn
Recommend this 30 min. documentary about about Nimoy growing up in Boston.
[https://vimeo.com/90940421](https://vimeo.com/90940421)

------
ebertx
In loving memory of Leonard Nimoy's wackier side:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGF5ROpjRAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGF5ROpjRAU)

------
emeraldd
The Lazy Song - Alternate Official Video

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dULOjT9GYdQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dULOjT9GYdQ)

------
snorkel
The original phaser toting Chief Science Officer

------
fapjacks
Man, this is so rough. I've lost friends and family before, but this is a
different kind of loss. RIP Leonard Nimoy.

------
Arnor
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGF5ROpjRAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGF5ROpjRAU)

LLAP

------
bitwize
He lived long and prospered. Which is as much as any of us can ask for.

------
aswanson
Iconic figure...if only humans could be as logical. Rest in peace.

------
SSilver2k2
RIP Captain Spock.

------
msie
No black bar, I guess PG is a Star Wars fan.

------
Jean-Philipe
:( a black bar would have been fine...

------
lione
Wow, holy shit, that's horrible.

~~~
ritchiea
It happens to us all my friend.

~~~
lione
I hadn't even heard he was sick. I suppose he was getting pretty old, but it's
still such a shame. RIP.

~~~
tsotha
He had a minor part in _Fringe_ , and if you watch it it's pretty clear he had
advanced emphysema. I have to assume they did what they could to minimize how
obvious it was, too.

I was kind of surprised to see him last this long.

------
franzpeterstein
"Live long and prosper."

------
cmdrfred
What a great actor, I've always been a logical person and his portrayal as
spock was a early role model for me.

------
JeffDavidson
RIP

------
FesterCluck
Rom-halan ne ki'ne.

------
jgord
black HN header band would be appropriate.

------
effdee
🖖

------
the-kenny
🖖

------
anantzoid
RIP :(

------
LaSombra
RIP

------
goalieca
He lives on in kirk.

------
jaimebuelta
:__________(

------
abjorn
:'(

------
mkramlich
Spock has always been an idol of mine in my sort of personal pantheon of
ficional characters. Especially in childhood the line blurs between fiction,
myth and reality. And that can be a powerful thing in healthy ways. Especially
when helping serve as a role model. "What would Spock do?" and so on. Wanting
to have people like Spock in one's life. etc

Spock was also a huge influence on me as a writer. I have a sci-fi adventure
series, The Dread Space Pirate Richard, a bit like a modern faerie tale for
adults. The main character is strongly influenced by Kirk. And there's a
bounty hunter who starts off an enemy of Richard/Kirk, but eventually becomes
an ally and, by the very end, his best friend. His name is Vega Venturion. The
V is for Vulcan. And his personality is modelled after Spock in many ways, esp
the Kirk-Spock dynamic. I have another character who will serve as McCoy, to
complete that trinity pattern evident in the original Star Trek series. Also
Vega is the very first and very last character "on stage" in my series arc --
the final pages of the last book are already written. The only two people
who've read the preview draft of this last Vega/Spock scene have told me it
made them cry like a baby.

At some level Spock will live forever. Vega Venturion lets me cheat and create
new adventures for him, for as long as I want and can keep it going.

RIP Spock and Mr. Nimoy. You will be missed. You've inspired and effected
millions for the better.

------
biomimic
Time slows down today.

------
mahamedamiin2
Nic i like

------
sadtrekkie
KHANNNNNNN!!!!! In all seriousness though, I wish his family the best.

